# Current 522 L2.05 Issues



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

When in Single Mode, while viewing a recorded program, if you press DVR and delete some programs, if you press View TV to leave the DVR screen, the system resets.
While audio/video syncing seems to be improved over previous versions, there are still regular pauses or skips in the audio
Sometimes when you fast forward, the image breaks up the whole time you are fast forwarding.
Sometimes text contains garbage.
Please add any bugs that you have encountered that I have left off my list.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

I havent' seen any improvements from the various software upgrades.
1) when playing a recorded program, I get audio and sometimes video dropouts. These can take out a word or a few words. When they take out a few words, I see pixelation and video problems. Sometimes I can rewind and view the program without the dropouts, sometimes the problems do not go away on rewind.
2) The unit locks up and becomes non-responsive. Have to reset it to get ti to respond to the remote.
3) Sometimes when watching a recorded program, the show starts flicking into black and white. If I leave the recorder and resume, all is well.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

Since I created this thread I have noticed some more bugs:
When 2 half hour programs conflict with one one hour program, the conflict resolution screen only lets you edit the first of the two half hour shows
Often when you have two or more shows scheduled to be programed back to back on tuner 2 and nothing for the same time period on tuner 1, it tells you that it can't record another program even though tuner 1 is available
If you have two different programs recording at the same time, both tuners record the same show: Show A labeled as Show A plus Show A labeled as Show B
The longer you use the 522 without a front panel reset, the worse it performs


----------



## kirtlander (Sep 30, 2004)

DVR 522, L2.05
My audio drops out predictably as follows:
In dual mode, when a recording starts while I'm watching a pre-recorded show, the show starts to flicker to B/W, then the sound stops. If I stop playing the recorded show, drop out of DVR to Live TV then back to DVR, I can pick up watching the program where I left off with sound restored.

I also get intermittent audio dropouts (1-2 sec) regardless of any background recordings occurring. Also get intermittent blocking on much recorded content, despite having a great signal and almost never getting it on live TV.


----------



## mrschwarz (May 8, 2004)

You forgot the missing timers and the 3-minute timers.


----------



## javaman (Sep 26, 2004)

This 522 is the single worst piece of equipment I have ever used.  There's not one show I record and watch that doesn't go out of sync at least once during playback. Often its half a dozen times. There's also frequent picture and sound breakups. If I had purchased this, I would have returned it the next day for a full refund. I now have the second tuner patched in through my VCR, which I'll be using for future recordings. I have zero confidence these problems will be solved by software updates alone. It's too bad because the idea of this is great, if only they could have perfected it before giving it to customers.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

My 522 suffered from a stroke yesterday, they are sending me a new one. It lost video on both tuners, audio kept working though. But it wouldn't let me playback recorded programs at all, not even just audio like live programming. Also it was making an audible clicking noise every 5-7 seconds, not audio clicking on the TV, but clicking coming from the 522 itself. Plus every 2-6 minutes while I was on the phone with tech support, it kept rebooting itself. Maybe the 5 or 6 people who never experience bugs in their 522 are right, I just got one from a bad batch. Appearently 75% of the 522s were made in that bad batch.


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

Anonymous said:


> Appearently 75% of the 522s were made in that bad batch.


I would venture 85% (or so it seems most of the time)


----------



## Kiwonk (Sep 17, 2004)

I get almost all of these problems too, except for Anonymous' complete stroke--which makes me think that's coming soon! 

Could someone please tell me what is the front panel reset? and does it wipe anything I should know about before doing it? Thanks


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Front panel reset (soft reboot) is holding down the power button for a 10 count. Hard reboot is pulling the power plug for a 30 count - make sure unit is in stand-by (off) first.

Neither should cause you to lose anything.


----------



## Kiwonk (Sep 17, 2004)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

Kiwonk said:


> Could someone please tell me what is the front panel reset? and does it wipe anything I should know about before doing it? Thanks


For all general purposes, it is kinda like holding the power button down on your computer until it resets.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2004)

Anonymous said:


> My 522 suffered from a stroke yesterday, they are sending me a new one. It lost video on both tuners, audio kept working though. But it wouldn't let me playback recorded programs at all, not even just audio like live programming. Also it was making an audible clicking noise every 5-7 seconds, not audio clicking on the TV, but clicking coming from the 522 itself. Plus every 2-6 minutes while I was on the phone with tech support, it kept rebooting itself. Maybe the 5 or 6 people who never experience bugs in their 522 are right, I just got one from a bad batch. Appearently 75% of the 522s were made in that bad batch.


Sounds Like the hard Disk Died, That is one of the failure modes we see in computers. The drive will make loud clicking/clacking noises and it's ten toes up time for it.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

I installed my new 522 on Monday, haven't had a single problem yet. That would be awsome if I never have another problem.


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

Anonymous said:


> I installed my new 522 on Monday, haven't had a single problem yet. That would be awsome if I never have another problem.


just a quick opinion and a word of luck, first for the word of luck, "Good Luck" now for the opinion, "give it time", I am now on my third DVR (522) had it going for a couple of weeks, and it started the same stuff again, the biggest problem is the G.of.D., and now i have a few timers that aren't firing. Speaking of which, I need to go find the bug forum to see if that one is listed.
\

Again good luck with the new one.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

I have had my 522 since March with no problems.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

BuckeyeChris said:


> I have had my 522 since March with no problems.


Have you ever used it for anything?


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Anonymous said:


> Have you ever used it for anything?


So you're a wise guy, huh?  Yes, I record 20 to 30 hours a week (and watch it too.).


----------



## brooksto (Oct 9, 2004)

1. I have noticed it rebooting a couple times, I know one time was when I was recording an event and hit guide, the time was off by several hours and then it rebooted itself after a couple seconds. I think I also have experienced the #1 where after deleting an event and hitting view tv, it resets. Also last night I was recording about schmidt, and was deleting some dvr events, when I went back to the picture it rebooted, then resumed recording but actually created a 2nd event of same title with the rest of the movie on it.

2. Ive had some a/v synch issues after skipping forward, but have found out they are best fixed by pressing rewind and then immediatly pressing play. 

3. I get a beeping sound sometimes when playing back a recorded event or viewing a live program in delay. The video doesnt seem to freeze when it beeps, or at least not much. I think it may be the a/v resynching itself. It doesnt happen on every recording or pause though, so I cant track down the cause.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey, my new 522 is slowly starting to act like my old 522. So far, the only defects it demonstrates are a/v sync issues.


----------



## rhasselbaum (Aug 16, 2004)

I have noticed that the A/V sync problem *does get better* if you do a front-panel reset--at least in my case. When I do this, I don't have problems for another week or so.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

In addition to A/V sync issues, today, I was watching a recorded program, the kids got too loud. So when they quieted down, I rewound to the scene where my kids got too loud so I could hear the dialog. When I hit play, there was sound, so I hit rewind and then play. No sound. So I switched to live programming, had sound, went back to recorded show, no sound. Hit PIP (to try and make it play back off of the other tuner [in case it works that way]) but just got a rectangle were I could see the programming from the main screen through the PIP box and not the PIP I should see, hit SWAP and got a black screen with the same audio I had before hitting SWAP. Hit DVR, tried to play my program (by hitting RESUME), still no sound. Pulled the plug, waited 30 seconds, plugged the 522 back in, now my PIP worked again, and I was able to watch the rest of my recorded show with sound. I suspect that over time, my new 522 will show all the defects that my previous 522 had. And I bet it will eventually fail completely like my other 522. I bet ones luck with the 522 is not based on electronics or software, but usage patterns. That is to say, the software is defective, and under some usage patterns there are no symptoms of software defects, and under other usage patterns (like mine) many symptoms manifest themselves over time. So maybe what we (those who see many defects in the 522) need to do is define clearly our usage patterns so that Dish (if one or two of their technitions were to read the forums on dbstalk) could better design their test cases to discover difficiencies.

My usage patterns:


I virtually never watch anything live. If I want to watch something, I program my 522 to record it.
I fast forward through virtually all of the commercials.
I almost always use my 522 in single mode.
I pause and rewind alot in addition to fast forwarding throught the commercials (I rewind then pause to read signs in Futurama, Family Guy, and the Simpsons for example. I rewind when for whatever reason I don't quite catch what someone said in the dialog). When my kids have someone over that the're playing with, I often like to watch TV, but when they get noisy I pause, play with the kids or otherwise wait for them to quiet down, and then (sometimes a half hour, an hour, or longer later) I press play or rewind a bit first and watch the rest.
Because of the way networks schedule their programming, I am usually recording more than one show when I am recording anything.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2004)

I recorded over a hundred hours of programming with the 522. When more that 100 hrs is going to be recorded, old, unprotected recordings will be deleted automatically.
One night, my wife started the #2 tv while feeding our youngest and got a message that there was a "problem detected with the HD and would we like it fixed?" I told her to answer yes and went back to sleep. When the "Fix" was finished, NO MORE RECORDED PROGRAMS, NO TIMERS!!
OK, that was bad but it got worse. Now any program that is more than about 2 weeks old will start going bad. They will have sound drop-outs, digital skips of about 5-10 seconds and lock-ups. Last symptom before it is completely useless is it will play a recorded program for about 5-20 seconds and then quit like it is done. Some times the time recorded or time remaining will be on the order of 154379 Min's or some ridiculous number. Some times when a recording ends early, the DVR will drop out of dual mode go to static on the #1 tv and the only way to recover is to turn off the unit. (It still responds to some remote commands)
Is this a software (my guess) or hardware problem? Off air playing is fine.

Anyone else with similar problems?


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

Kenjamin said:


> I recorded over a hundred hours of programming with the 522. When more that 100 hrs is going to be recorded, old, unprotected recordings will be deleted automatically.
> One night, my wife started the #2 tv while feeding our youngest and got a message that there was a "problem detected with the HD and would we like it fixed?" I told her to answer yes and went back to sleep. When the "Fix" was finished, NO MORE RECORDED PROGRAMS, NO TIMERS!!
> OK, that was bad but it got worse. Now any program that is more than about 2 weeks old will start going bad. They will have sound drop-outs, digital skips of about 5-10 seconds and lock-ups. Last symptom before it is completely useless is it will play a recorded program for about 5-20 seconds and then quit like it is done. Some times the time recorded or time remaining will be on the order of 154379 Min's or some ridiculous number. Some times when a recording ends early, the DVR will drop out of dual mode go to static on the #1 tv and the only way to recover is to turn off the unit. (It still responds to some remote commands)
> Is this a software (my guess) or hardware problem? Off air playing is fine.
> ...


this happened with my first 522, the exact same scenario except I did not get the meesage would I like the hard drive repaired, it just did it. I am currently on my second. So far the only thing that remains a constant, is the guide button reset occasionally, and audio drop outs and some pixelization during playback and after pausing or skipping back. But so far a front panel reset corrects it, and I am good for a few days.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

Is this another issue where you shouldn't let the drive get more than 80% full? We all know how temperamental winblows gets when it runs out of room for the swap file.

I still haven't gotten E*, but I will end up getting a 522.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey, today my "new" 522 had a GoD. 15 more bugs and I will have collected them all.


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

Anonymous said:


> Hey, today my "new" 522 had a GoD. 15 more bugs and I will have collected them all.


Now, can you set that to the pokimon music with all the bugs? :lol:

Let me guess guide of death evolves into view of death..............

sorry about the corny humor, kids are up early this morning watching that show, and when i saw this post, it just seemed to fit too well, made me laugh anyway................


----------



## Kiwonk (Sep 17, 2004)

I've got a new one, I think: 

First thing that was odd, not sure how it happened: DH set up a couple of shows to record later at night and they both set up on the non-default unit (#1). Nothing else was set to record at all; it's still set to default to #2, but for some reason it didn't.

At the time the show was to start recording, I was watching TV. It went to the show and brought up the password screen (as it was supposed to). I hit Cancel by mistake instead of entering the password, and it gave me an error screen to put in the password again. So I punched a button (I don't remember which one) and the whole system crapped out. 

I waited several minutes while it found itself , then it wanted to download the program guide. I hit Stop because I wanted it to get back to recording, and when I did the whole system crapped out again! :icon_dumm This time when it came to downloading the program guide, I let it and all was well. But we'd missed 10 minutes of the beginning of the show. 

Is this a new Button of Death? :bonk1:

KiwiKath


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

If you don't let the 522 download the guide data... bad things happen 

While the 522 had problems, I seem to have a stable one now. I do have the audio drop every now and then, it isn't too bad SINCE I GOT THE BOX FOR FREE. If I ever get p.o. at it, I'll just send it back to Dish. But overall I'm happy with my 522 and my 322. My 301 however is an awesome box, never had a problem with it ever.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

My 522 is growing up so quickly, today it reset itself without any help.


----------

